# Winding Sticks made in shop



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I see them all the time, and wonder how/if they are true to purpose.
How do ya make them, and from what material?
I've always been leery of them made from our commonly available woods.
I have some very dry (ambient) woods such as walnut and persimmon.
How accurate do they have to be? 
What say you?
Bill


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Go to Paul Sellers "Windung Sticks" Its a two part video for the ultimate in precision.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

They're pretty simple devices but I've never made any… yet. If I do decide to, I think I'd go with something dense and tight grained like jatoba or a rosewood. A couple lengths of aluminum angle would probably be a better choice but not as purrdy


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 on the aluminum angle. Paint one side white, the opposite sides black
They pretty straight. 
Cheap too, can always used foe Al angle.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I made mine with Jatoba and a strip of Birch, had to run them over the jointer a while back to get them back straight!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=winding+sticks&sa.x=21&sa.y=12


----------



## scatruler (Nov 25, 2016)

We used these to check the seat for level after "legging up" in Mike Dunbar's Windsor chair classes. They are amazingly accurate for so simple a device. Mike uses two light weight pieces of aluminum angle, one spray painted black.


----------

